# hardheads



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

Anybody try hardheads as bait for tarpon? I have used em in florida an was wondering if anybody has tried an what were ya results. We cut the fins off em an frrelined em using chum. Also big pinfish but the cats were easier to get. Gonna try it end of the month an see what happens.


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Hardheads*

When I was a kid, I saw tarpon fishermen using hardheads with fins removed as bait fishing from the Bob Hall and Horace Caldwell piers in the Padre/Mustang Island areas.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I've used them in Mexico with a certain amount of success. In the water, the look a lot like a mullet and the will last a good while on the hook and in the live well.


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool deal,thanks guys. I'm gonna try em outta port mansfield. Didn't wanna look like a bozo slinging catfish out.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

even Bozos can catch fish!!!


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

jewfish said:


> even Bozos can catch fish!!!


Yessir,to funny.


----------



## Texas trout King (Apr 14, 2013)

Probably will work but artificials probably ur best bet because of predators


----------

